# A Warning About Aquarium Decor! I Learned The Hard Way :(



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

A Warning to anyone who has this ornament or is considering it... IT IS NOT SAFE FOR FISH! Picture below. Also LAST PICTURE IS NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART!:








[/url]Capture by kmac325xi, on Flickr[/IMG]

On of my Juvenile Clown loaches mysteriously went missing. I went crazy looking for it! I looked everywhere for this poor little guy. Today, while checking again, I noticed a rather unpleasant smell coming from one of my ornaments which I pulled out of the tank. I looked inside every crevice to see if there was potentially a decomposing Loach inside, still nothing. At first I tried not to destroy the ornament since it wasn't cheap. I began breaking off small pieces and tried looking in with a flashlight, still.. nothing. Finally I broke a bigger whole and realized that inside was filled with even more tiny crevice's and holes a fish could easily fit into. At that point I thought it had to be in there, so I took a hammer and smashed off a big chunk. (Note: look in the picture how many places a fish could get stuck. What are the designers of these ornaments thinking?)








[/url]20140905_231233 by kmac325xi, on Flickr[/IMG]


To my sadness I found my the twisted remains of my poor loach wedged inside one of the "tunnels". I learned my lesson about aquarium decor . WARNING PICTURE IS NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART!








[/url]20140905_231331 by kmac325xi, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

This should probably go in the Dangerous Ornaments thread in the Bowls and Habitats section.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

That's terrible, who would design it like that? :-(


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor fishy  Sorry that you lost your loach but thank you for posting this thread so others can avoid the same.


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

Romad said:


> Poor fishy  Sorry that you lost your loach but thank you for posting this thread so others can avoid the same.


Thanks. I just replaced the "house" the a large rock (it's surprising how much a rock costs!) Now that I know a disease or water parameters aren't why I lost the Loach (he clearly was completely stuck) Poor little guy! , 3 months ago when I first got them, I didn't realize one of them had ich. It got really bad and I didn't think they were going to make it! With about 2 weeks of elevated temperature and consistent water changes, I worked so hard to nurse them back to health :-(

I think I will get the remaining one a new buddy He seems a little lonely today  I would love to have 3, but realistically as it is, when 2 of them get to be adults I would probably have to go to at least a 4ft 70g tank. I just hope they don't grow too fast! My remaining Loach has doubled in size in the last 3 months.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

The first fish I lost when I did a guppy tank last December got caught in the waterwheel (I had an air pump to it). It was brutal. I immediately removed this and am using it as a decoration in a flower pot outside.


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

Islandgaliam said:


> The first fish I lost when I did a guppy tank last December got caught in the waterwheel (I had an air pump to it). It was brutal. I immediately removed this and am using it as a decoration in a flower pot outside.


I'm so sorry! I originally had the waterwheel hooked up, but felt a little uneasy about it so the decoration remained without the air pump. At least you found another use for it


----------



## kmacF30 (Jun 8, 2014)

*My Clown Loach Has Two New Friends *

They are about 4 inches where my other Loach is about 2.5 Inches. Great price! ($8.99 each). After 5 minutes in the tank, they already seem to be getting along 








[/url]L1 by kmac325xi, on Flickr[/IMG]

My Blood Parrot is such a camera hog!:lol:







[/url]L2 by kmac325xi, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

